# cards on the table (for females only)



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

hey ladies its cool to have cool looking rides and super fast cars but lets get to know u. theres already a cards on the table in off topic but this one is just for the women. so lets us know some basic info like name, hobbies, what u drive, any mods and anything u would like to add! (i hope this topic doesnt offend u women cuz i saw the first one and ouch. if it does email me and i will not post threads here again.)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

38 views and not 1 lady......thats really-really 2-bad. Maybe they just dont know about the site yet


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

I'll start ; )

Name's Lena. 20 years old. Lynchburg area, VA. Drive a 1997 teal 200sx with the following...

Current mods:

HotShot header, Naxos performance exhaust, front strut bar, K&N air intake filter, Eibach Sportline springs, KYB AGX's, 17" Giovanna rims, projector headlamps, clear corners, Piaa bulbs, Infiniti chrome grill, tinted windows, brushed aluminum dash trim, Nismo harnesses, air horns, Clarion 9575rz head unit, Infinity Perfect 6.5" front speakers w/ custom mounted tweeters, Infinity 60.2cs 6.5" back speakers w/ custom mounted tweeters, Rockford Fosgate 600.4 amp, Ungo premium car alarm

Mods-to-be (within next 6 months):

HotShot CAI, new exhaust (Stromung? Apexi?), shaved emblems, custom tail lights, Infinity Perfect subs w/ custom box, Rockford Fosgate bd1000.1 amp, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

......... 

Hahaha damn really nice. You got any pics?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

SentraRacer97 said:


> *.........
> 
> Hahaha damn really nice. You got any pics? *


Come'on now, this isn't meant as a dating section  

Besides you should post your pic then ask her to post hers if your going to ask 

I do have a pretty good picture of one of the moderators of this section though. Maybe I should post it. What do you think Sarah (not Middy Sarah)?


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *
> 
> Come'on now, this isn't meant as a dating section
> 
> ...


How do you know he didn't meen the car? It is heavily modified. I would like to see a pic of the car!


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

trance34 said:


> *
> 
> How do you know he didn't meen the car? It is heavily modified. I would like to see a pic of the car! *


Oh you're right. Sorry about that.


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

No Ryan! No pics!!!!!!! I know which one you're talking about... Maybe of my car... Alright, I guess I'll post. I'm Sarah, 23, San Diego, financial analyst for Wells Fargo, drive a 97 Sentra. I have a few mods... Stillen GTR kit, grill, and wing, custom blue mica paint, projector headlights, clear corners and tails, intake, exhaust, HS header, B&G full race suspension, Pioneer Premiers in the doors, JL Pro Wedge sub, Rockford Fosgate amp, Eclipse wide screen TV and deck and 6 disc in dash CD changer, 15" Konig Tuners for daily driving, 18" Tenzo Shu-4's in gunmetal for show, and a bunch of crap I can't remember now. Coming soon- carbon fiber hood, racing seats, "psst...." *wink, wink*. I play sports, hang out with the Se-r guys and girls, and like to go clubbing with my friends.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, I read these wonderful mods i want to see a picture of your ladies rides...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

Hmm, I don't consider my car heavily modded, but it looks better than a lot crap out there : )

I gots some pics of my car... I'll post soon. 

Ohhh, and I'm not a woman "racer." Just a woman Nissan fan. A lot of us out there aren't about racin', but about have pride in our rides and making it look good and perform better. Who decided on the "Women Racers" name anyway?


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey sentragirl, u forgot the X-Box.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Leenahz said:


> *
> Ohhh, and I'm not a woman "racer." Just a woman Nissan fan. A lot of us out there aren't about racin', but about have pride in our rides and making it look good and perform better. Who decided on the "Women Racers" name anyway? *


We couldn't figure out a good name for it...but this sounds good to me. Thanks for the input and look at the category name now


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I already put my cards on the table in the unisex forum  and posted my car in the rides section. But here they are together.










It has a JWT ecu, pop charger, manual boost controller, B&B 2.5" exhaust with quad 3" tips, and 17x8F 17x9R SSR GT1s. Running 13+ PSI. Sway bars are in a box at home. When the clutch goes, a JWT one will go in with an alum flywheel and Greg Dupree downpipes. Aquamist if I really start makin' some money.  

I'm 22 and work at Yahoo! I like movies, going to clubs, going to the track, hanging out with Club Z, and reading. 

-Sarah


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice car Middy.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

the only thing i can say is DAMN, nice ride.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *
> 
> We couldn't figure out a good name for it...but this sounds good to me. Thanks for the input and look at the category name now  *


May I suggest "Female Enthusiest"? (spell check that, will ya?  )


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

naddie said:


> *
> 
> May I suggest "Female Enthusiest"? (spell check that, will ya?  ) *


I think thats much better.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Wow... I like that car! Looks stock, and sleeper like (as sleeper as a Z can get, anyways).

That's scarry that you work in Yahoo... I pass by there on my way to work (well, when I used to live in Cali). KLA-Tencor and Advantest America.

*It's a small world afterall.... *


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

middy - your car rocks!!  like leenahz, i haven't raced yet (just got my car mid dec 2001), but i definitely plan on taking it to the 1/4 mile and autocross as soon as i can!! i was a little reluctant when it was suggested to me, but since i got a place racing cai, i know that it is the only safe and legal way to see what my car can really do!! (not to mention keep my clean driving record) plus, once you get a taste of speed and power, how can you go back? 

i have a 2k2 ser, silver, auto, 6 disk in dash changer, pr cai, high definition lights...(am i missing anything?) hardly any mods, but next on the list is an exhaust/full cat back, header, rims & tires, kyg abx's... window tinting fell last when i put the cai on. 
myself - officially old (just had my 4th anniversary of turning 21), office mgr/hr for a telecommunications co in IL, but i'm leaving in jan 2003 to get my masters and do an internship in nutrition. i practice kosho ryu kempo, like hanging out, good beer, and fast cars. 

p.s. women nissan enthusiasts is a much better title


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm, I'm kinda partial to Female Enthusiasts as well.

Thanks for the name change though... it represents racers and non-racers : )


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

nat: I think "nissan" is kinda implied.  I guess if we need more chacters in the name....


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

whoa... nm... it's been changed already. hehe... DOH!  I'm surprised all the old links to this thread still works! (the links in my email notices).


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

97SentraGirl said:


> *No Ryan! No pics!!!!!!! I know which one you're talking about... Maybe of my car... Alright, I guess I'll post. I'm Sarah, 23, San Diego, financial analyst for Wells Fargo, drive a 97 Sentra. I have a few mods... Stillen GTR kit, grill, and wing, custom blue mica paint, projector headlights, clear corners and tails, intake, exhaust, HS header, B&G full race suspension, Pioneer Premiers in the doors, JL Pro Wedge sub, Rockford Fosgate amp, Eclipse wide screen TV and deck and 6 disc in dash CD changer, 15" Konig Tuners for daily driving, 18" Tenzo Shu-4's in gunmetal for show, and a bunch of crap I can't remember now. Coming soon- carbon fiber hood, racing seats, "psst...." *wink, wink*. I play sports, hang out with the Se-r guys and girls, and like to go clubbing with my friends. *


wait a minute, i know you...


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

97SentraGirl said:


> *No Ryan! No pics!!!!!!! I know which one you're talking about... Maybe of my car... Alright, I guess I'll post. I'm Sarah, 23, San Diego, financial analyst for Wells Fargo, drive a 97 Sentra. I have a few mods... Stillen GTR kit, grill, and wing, custom blue mica paint, projector headlights, clear corners and tails, intake, exhaust, HS header, B&G full race suspension, Pioneer Premiers in the doors, JL Pro Wedge sub, Rockford Fosgate amp, Eclipse wide screen TV and deck and 6 disc in dash CD changer, 15" Konig Tuners for daily driving, 18" Tenzo Shu-4's in gunmetal for show, and a bunch of crap I can't remember now. Coming soon- carbon fiber hood, racing seats, "psst...." *wink, wink*. I play sports, hang out with the Se-r guys and girls, and like to go clubbing with my friends. *


wait a minute, i know you...


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

is there an echo in here? Why the heck did it just post that twice?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> *is there an echo in here? Why the heck did it just post that twice? *


There was a little hiccup...it's been fixed.


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey I know you too! LOL... Posting in the women's forum huh? Trying to get your Honda girl to switch to Nissans??? Get her on here!


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

<~ ~~ crossbreader

I already rip on her honda enough as it is. I dont think she could handle anymore abuse! lol

so when are we going to turbo that car of yours???


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking at the next few months. Just getting the parts I need... And waiting for the G35 coupe to come out.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

*DSR*

Well, lets see. I have a Green 200sx man/trans. 17" Konig Verdicts in Black Opal w/ Nitto rubbers. KYB AGX, GC, Progressive bumpstops, rear mounts, lower a-arm brace, open intake, 2" pipe w/ no cc, euro style dual tip exhaust, 2 12" Boston Pro subs, Boston Rally setup in front. So far that is it. 

I just did my first run in auto-X a couple weeks ago. What a "legal" rush!!! Plan on doing again and again. I realy want to Rally bad. I just don't have the money to replace damages. I love my hubby almost as much as my ride. LOL. j/k

I live in Sumter, SC and work in Columbia, SC at the Riverbanks Zoo. My name is mandy and I am 22. Military brat, married 9-9-00 to another nissan freak (but he has an alty), we both auto-X, and our cars have alot of work put in them for what we make on the job. Get this funny story. We planed our wedding to fall on the weekend before the nopis in 2000 so we could go as part of our honeymoon. Well peace for now chicks!!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

*Hey Nissan Gals*

Hey, Iam 19, Columbia, Maryland, and I drive a 1996 Nissan Sentra. Sorry, no special parts but I am looking for sum!!!!


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Hey Nissan Gals*



Sentra1996 said:


> *Hey, Iam 19, Columbia, Maryland, and I drive a 1996 Nissan Sentra. Sorry, no special parts but I am looking for sum!!!! *


Welcome to the board! I don't know if you're a member of any of the other ones, but you might want to check out b15sentra.net forums also for your ride. If you have any questions about where to find stuff or how to mod your ride more, there's vendor lists on that board or you can ask here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

I feel like a minority here. Not only am I female, I drive a 240SX  

My name is Lauren. I'm 25, live in Tulsa, OK. I work for Enterprise Car Rental, but looking for interior design work (I needed the decent paying job to pay for my car). I drive a 1996 240SX SE 5-speed, 100% stock. I LOVE to auto-x--not very good at it, but I'm learning.

Somewhat near-future plans--rims & rubber, Eibach Pro-kits, Injen intake + CAE.

Good to "meet" all of you!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

*...*

Hey everyone,
My name is Keely and I am 27 years old. I have loved cars for a long, long time!

A little background on me...
I run a daycare center and I am going to school at night to finish up my degree. I have been racing since 98 and can't get enough of it! Next year I will be getting married-I can't wait!

As far as cars go, I used to own a Mitsu Eclipse GSX that I drag raced for a year. Then I blew it up (rod actually came off of crank and got lodged in there) and then I bought my fiances modified Eagle Talon (same car as the Eclipse) and only got to race it once. (Went really easy on the car and went 12.9 at 109mph)The head gasket blew on the car right before the winter and then I took my time getting it back together. When spring came around, I decided that I needed to save money and not keep spending money on this car. So...I sold it and bought my first brand new car-the Spec-V!

The Talon was a barely streetable drag car that was not reliable and I drove my Honda around more that the Talon. It just wasn't worth it. Now that I have the Spec-V, I am very happy with my choice of car. The car handles great and it has decent power (not the 350hp that I was used to but...) I am looking to modify this car but not nearly as much as the other car. I want to drag race it just to see what it can do and then I will save up to get some wheels and tires to autocross. I haven't tried that yet and I want to.

Recently I went to the Richard Petty Racing Experience and that was the best! I got to drive a Nascar car and I got 30 laps around the Atlanta Motor Speedway. My average speed was 165 and I even passed a guy because he was too slow and chicken! (There are two people out on the track at the same time)
It was awesome!

Well, thats about it for me.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: DSR*



DragonSpeed said:


> *I just did my first run in auto-X a couple weeks ago. What a "legal" rush!!! Plan on doing again and again. I realy want to Rally bad. I just don't have the money to replace damages. I love my hubby almost as much as my ride. LOL. j/k*
> 
> hey, i think i saw you and your husband at the end of that auto-x. did you park behind your hubby's alty (greenish/big alum. wing/dual 4inch tips), and in front of a white spec v?
> -i pulled up as the winners were being anounced, and was standing at my car (silver 99 sel) waiting to meet a guy from another forum. if so, your exhaust sounds pretty good. wish i could've gotten off work sooner to actually see some of the runs.


----------

